

Drive atop Google's Streetview car in your browser - spicavigo
http://spicavigo.github.com/streetview-video/

======
vxNsr
Lots of fun, thanks!

On small kibble: It's unclear what the numbers stand for (at least to me) so
some sort of unit would be a nice addition.

Again very well implemented!

------
spicavigo
Refer to my last post on the same project
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5454981>

